# Annual Pen Turning Marathon



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, for me it was a marathon, at least it felt like one. This years production just about doubles the number of pens I've turned in my lifetime. Yeah, I don't turn a lot of them, but do enjoy it when I do. 

From left to right, bolt action in kingwood, Artisan European in olive, Olympian II In purple heart, smart phone stand in mesquite, Dura click in walnut and Artisan American in Rosewood.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Maverick (Dec 11, 2020)

Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 11, 2020)

All different - all excellent! Great work! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 11, 2020)

Looks like you turn them every day. Nice job Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 11, 2020)

Nice job on the pens

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2020)

Great group Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 11, 2020)

Great group of pens.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm a fan of the edc clickers and olympia rollerballs.
Nice group shot Tim. What is your finish of choice on these?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bwallac7 (Dec 11, 2020)

Great job @trc65! I love turning wood pens the most. Unfortunately, everyone likes acrylic more.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 11, 2020)

Thanks everyone.

Marc, these are all finished in CA. A couple of them were finished more than once with CA , if you get my drift.

Ben, agree with you there, acrylic is such a pain to clean up after. Much prefer turning just wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 11, 2020)

The Olympian II is pretty special. The black and Purple Heart work well together, especially with the silver. My hat is off to you for the number of different kits in one day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

